# ET200SP Base Units mit Push-In Klemmen schlechtes design ? Erfahrungen ?



## JesperMP (9 August 2016)

Hallo.

Nach meine erste Erfahrungen mit ET200SP, muss ich sagen dass das ET200SP System gefällt mir, nur nicht die Sockeln (Baseunits) mit die sogenannten Push-in Terminals.

Schlecht ist:

1. Bei ET200S mit Federzugklemmen bleibt das Montierwerkzeug in das Lock so das man ein Hand frei hat. Bei ET200SP muss man ständig Drücken wenn man ein Leitung anschliesst.
2. Messen in die Klemmen mit verbundene Sensoren oder Aktuatoren ist unmöglich (oder sind die winzigen Löcker in der Push-In Plastickstück dafür gemeint ?).
3. Die Klemmen gehen defekt. Und zwar sehr oft. Es scheint das wenn man etwas zu hart druckt bei der Montage, bleibt der Klemme hängend in die offene Stellung. Sehr schlecht ist das man dies nicht sehen kann wenn ein Leitung gesteckt ist. Man muss sorgfältig alle Leitungen testen das die ordentlich klemmt.

Was sind eurer Erfahrungen damit ?

Pkt. 1 und 2 konnte ich fast akzeptieren, aber Pkt. 3 ist wirklich schlecht. Es ist wie diese Busmodule für den industriellen Gebrauch nicht geeignet sind. Ich befürchte was passiert wenn die Elektriker auf der Kundenseite (= Gorillas) versucht auf diese Klemmen zu arbeiten.


----------



## RONIN (9 August 2016)

Wir verbauen eigentlich zu 90% ET200SP.

Punkt 1 ist wie du es sagst, ist nicht sonderlich toll.

Punkt 2 auch, das winzige Loch, in das du grad mal ne Stecknadel bringst, ist tatsächlich der Messpunkt.
Du brauchst nur einen Stecknadel - Messspitzen-Adapter... 

 Punkt 3 haben wir noch nie geschafft.  Ich beim Arbeiten auch nicht.
Da muss wahrscheinlich wirklich ein Gorilla reindrücken, kann mir schwer vorstellen dass das *häufig* passiert.
 Anklemmen, wenn geht ohne Zerstörung, aber vor allem Prüfung ob der gerade angeklemmte Draht hällt, 
setze ich von jedem Monteur vorraus.

Aber du hast schon recht, faszinierend toll ist das Arbeiten mit den Klemmen nicht.
Die Klemmen sind für mich OK, aber zum An/Abklemmen, suchen/messen, sind Sie eher mau.
Unserer Monteure sind nicht so begeistert, vor allem wenn die Einbaulage mal nicht waagrecht und auf Augenhöhe ist.

Das ist halt das Opfer das man bringt, damit man im "Ich bringe so viele IO/s auf so viele cm"-Rennen mitreden darf.
Vor mir aus hätten die Dinger größer sein können damit man besser klemmen kann.
Aber bring dass mal dem Marketing bei... 

 Ich bin auch der Meinung dass das ein oder andere System das besser gelöst hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2016)

zu Punkt 2:
Jetzt ohne scheiß, war die Tage ein Sienens Vertriebler bei mir und hat mir
Messpitzen für die Module, mit Siemens Aufdruck auf den Tisch gelegt. 

Wendet euch mal an eure Niederlassung.


----------



## RONIN (10 August 2016)

@RN, was sind das für Adapter. Direkt auf Bananenkabel für das Multimeter?
Dann muss ich auch gleich meinen Vetriebler drum quälen.

EDIT: Jap, Fragen hilft. Unser Vertriebler bringt beim nächsten mal gleich ein paar Sätze vorbei.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2016)

So sehen die aus ...


----------



## Matze001 (10 August 2016)

Und wenn man mal nichts messen braucht kann man sogar Stricken... wie praktisch 

Spaß bei Seite... wir haben bald auch ne ET200SP... vielleicht sollte ich mir die auch mal angucken, danke für die Info!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Hohlkörper (10 August 2016)

Gibt's die Messspitzen denn auch offiziell bei Siemens im Katalog zu bestellen?


----------



## MSB (10 August 2016)

Ich wäre ja dafür die Dinger als Werbegeschenk in Nürnberg demnächst ....


----------



## Hohlkörper (10 August 2016)

Vielleicht liest das jemand von Siemens mit


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2016)

Jetzt weis ich WARUM die ET200SP Klemmen kaputt gehen !

Ich habe es ausführlich getestet, und sogar eine Klemme auseinander gebaut, um zu verstehen was passiert. Dies ist mein Konklusion:
Durch drücken auf das Push-in montage Plastikstück kann man den Klemme nicht beschädigen (ausser das Plastik).
Aber wenn man auf irgeneiner Grund ein Schraubenzieher oder ein Testprobe in das Lock für die Leitung steckt, dann kann man der kleine Metallbügel in der Klemme ausdehnen, so weit dass es ein bleibender Ausdehnung kommt. Diese Problem gibt es nicht bei Federzugklemmen wie bei ET200S.

Mit der Schraubenzieher genügt is nicht wenn man es nur gerade einsteckt und gerade auszieht. Aber wenn mann den Schraubenzieher etwas schräg bewegt wenn es in das Lock gesteckt ist, passiert es.

Mit der Testprobe kann es sein das es gibt eine kleine Kante auf der Probe selber, dies so das es in "normale" Federzugklemmen rastet und hängend bleibt. Aber bei ein Push-in Klemme kann man der Probe nicht wieder ausziehen ohne das der Metallbügel eine bleibender Ausdehnung bekommt.

Also wenn man es weis, dann gibt es kein Risiko. Aber mann soll ein kleinen "Kursus" arrangieren wenn man neue Elektriker bekommt die solche Push-in Klemmen nicht kennen.


----------



## vollmi (11 August 2016)

Autsch. Jop das hatte ich schon bei der ET200s. Da haben auch immerwieder Elektriker versucht mit dem Schraubenzieher den Käfig im Viereckigen loch aufzustemmen statt im Runden. Und so auch die Klemmen kaputtgemacht.

Gibts zu den Messspitzen eine Bestellnummer?

mfG René


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2016)

Ja aber bei ET200S muss man wirklich Gewalt brauchen um es zu kaputtmachen.
Bei ET200SP genügt es mit einstecken und schräg biegen oder drehen ohne viel Kraft. 
Der kleine Metallbügel drinnen ist sehr winzig und schwach.
Es gibt kein Gefühl das man etwas faul gemacht hat.


----------

